# Modern Detective: Folk Dracula?



## Abishai100 (Aug 23, 2017)

Why are we so fascinated by immortality and the mysteries of the afterlife (if there is such a thing)? We're curious about the existence of ghosts and what we can learn about the afterlife from them. Do ghosts protect some 'secret knowledge' or do they sometimes want to 'frighten' us to intentionally make us curious about the afterlife?

Native-American sacred burial grounds are considered regions of great 'spirits,' and tales of haunted houses invoke ideas about 'lingering ghosts/spectres,' and we often 'deify' these 'realities' in cultural/social festivities such as Halloween.

I am personally interested in two U.S. states of great unusual psychological activity --- Texas and New Jersey.

Texas is home to many odd serial-killers as well as cultural 'criminology folklore' (i.e., _The Texas Chainsaw Massacre_). New Jersey is home to the somewhat 'other-worldly' forests of the Pine Barrens which is rumored to 'shelter' the cryptic mythological creature the Jersey Devil.

Perhaps there are valuable 'folk mysticism' related paranormal ghost-tales/experiences, which might motivate us to ask a symbolic question such as, "Does paranormal activity in America exhibit any kind of 'geographical pattern'?"

Such a question may help us better 'dissect' the sort of 'haunting-stories' that represent 'pop-Occultism' in the modern age --- e.g., _The Blair Witch Project_, _Silent Hill_, _Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning_, and _Halloween III: Season of the Witch_.

The hope is to build a framework for our kids, so we can better appreciate some of the new-age paranormal-activity TV programming such as _Ghost Adventures_. After all, isn't the paranormal supposed to make you curious about parental guidance? Finally, how should we evaluate considerations regarding 'storytelling censorship'?


====

Shelbye found an odd old photograph of what seemed to be three real witches from an earlier America in her grandmother's attic-trunk. She wondered if her grandmother had any ties to any kind of Wiccan activity or witches! Shelbye decided to travel around her home-state of New Jersey and do some detective work regarding stories about witch-activity and/or disappearing persons/children in the Garden State.




 

Shelbye discovered there were indeed some intriguing Wiccan stories and witch activity 'folk-tales' (including disappeared individuals) in New Jersey and also mystical paranormal and cryptic-sightings in the unusual forests of the Pine Barrens. Shelbye decided to travel to the Pine Barrens and do some more field-research. She brought a forest-guide with her so she felt safe! Shelbye did not find anything odd in the Pine Barrens except some rather oddly-shaped footprints, but her forest-guide suggested to her, "Why don't you look into some of the unsolved mysteries in Texas?" Shelbye decided to trek to Texas...


 

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 6, 2017)

*The Matrix

*
If we can approach the analysis of shared social intrigue regarding Occultism myths/folklore, perhaps we can coordinate such 'primalism storytelling' with new age Orwellian paranoia (e.g., _Brave New World_).

The avant-garde urbanization-paranoia sci-fi thriller film _The Matrix_ presents the unusual adaptation story of a Messianic computer-hacker named 'Neo' who discovers that humanity is actually enslaved by a race of A.I. machines which have linked all humans in a dream-control 'labyrinth.'

Neo obviously symbolizes a sort of Bartleby-esque metropolis-angst 'armchair heroism,' and he represents the modern computer-age networking 'claustrophobia' we see in new age films such as _Ghost in the Machine_.

Perhaps then there is some kind of 'civilization super-consciousness' or 'meta-consciousness' that allows us to imagine subconscious 'tentacles' of the reach of urbanization and how it links people together (positively or negatively!). Such an 'investigation' could help us link 'socialization-angst' films (with an 'eerie edge') such as _The Matrix_ and _The Village_.


====

Fredericks was a hard-working employee of the CIA who had a very strange dream/nightmare following the nuclear-test events involving North Korea around Labor Day 2017. In the dream, Fredericks imagined that 'TrumpUSA' was being confounded by the suffocating forces of commerce, globalization, and anti-Western sentiments. The nuclear-tests conducted by North Korea (in Fredericks' dream) created a sort of 'super-dark-city' ghostly image, and Fredericks visualized that countless 'sleeper-agents' infiltrated America (working for the KGB and ISIS) and served to release countless 'terrorism demons.' When Fredericks awoke, he was in a cold-sweat but soon gathered himself; suddenly, he realized there were several spiders in his bedroom and they were crawling around his laptop! To 'unwind' himself, Fredericks enjoyed the modernism-fright film _Ghost in the Machine_ (on Netflix) on his handy-dandy laptop.

====


----------

